# Möglichkeit über das Netzwerk eine Funktion zu starten?



## Tic Rederon[Gast] (10. Mai 2006)

ich würd gern machen, dass der client einen funktionsaufruf auf dem server macht.

und somit daten bekommen, aber irgendwie find ich nichts passendes.

mir eigene codewörter machen und dann diese zu versenden und die passenden funktionen bekommen, wollte ich nicht unbedingt, wenns anders auch geht


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Mai 2006)

schau dir RMI an


----------



## Tic Rederon[Gast] (10. Mai 2006)

thx


----------

